# Elddis Sunstyle 180



## archai46 (Sep 7, 2008)

We are thinking of buying an Elddis Sunstyle 180 (the Lowdham "Dealer Special" version of the Autoquest 180). I'd be very interested in any views good or bad from current owners of this or similar models.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Rosbotham (May 4, 2008)

We've got a Avantgarde 140...slightly shorter version. You lose the front dinette, but have a bigger rear lounge (can sleep longitudinally, whereas I think on the 180 you have to sleep across the van hence someone has to "climb over" to get out of bed).

Overall, we're very happy. Stunning value for money and it's difficult to see exactly where they cut corners versus other manufacturers.

Engine is only 2.2, but I've found that sufficient (inc towing a car). 25-30mpg according to conditions/whether car on back.

If I had to point to any downsides, it would be;

- Water/waste tanks aren't very big...only 40 litres each
- Overcab is a bit pokey (but we only use as storage)
- Design flaw on kitchen tap means it's too easy to turn on when opening sink cover
- Would be nice if toilet/shower was properly waterproofed versus having to rely on curtain.

As with any Peugeot/Fiat based vehicle, water will leak onto engine from windscreen scuttle. There's a fix but it hasn't worked on mine...going back to dealer about it soon. Also the much-mentioned reversing judder if you're unlucky, but I gather Peugeot have a fix and in any case it's not something I've experienced.

We considered the 180 and went for 140, partly driven by length considerations & partly due to availability at the time. With hindsight, we made the right decision...if you're carry kids and need the extra seatbelts, can understand the attraction of the 180 though.


----------



## sirhandel (Mar 5, 2008)

Hi

We bought a 2006 Sunseeker 130 (dealer special of Autoquest 130) in January 2008, and are on the whole very pleased with our MH. We have been out 6 times so far this year (wish it was more but both working full time!) You have to remember that these models are excellent value for money and perhaps not the quality of more expensive MHs. You certainly get a lot for your money. 
We've had a couple of problems that have been resolved satisfactorily:
Exhaust mounting rubbers replaced by dealer
Exhaust manifold flange replaced by Peugeot
To be fixed by dealer next week:
Small leak at joint on freshwater tank
Low water pressure at shower head
These are all problems that you could get with any MH and it is advisable to understand the dealer's warranty commitment (should be 3 years on MH and 3 years on the Peugeot bit) and capability (inspect his workshop). My dealer is West Country Motorhomes and they have been excellent. Unfortunately their service workshop is around 30 miles away so we are combining a visit to them with our 7th outing next week. 

Hope you enjoy your purchase

sirhandel


----------



## archai46 (Sep 7, 2008)

Thanks for the comments ... going to ring Lowdhams next week and arrange a test drive I think!


----------



## StAubyns (Jun 4, 2006)

We bought a Lowdhams dealer special on July 1st 2006. Not the Eldiss but the Dethleffs Eurostyle.

We have had NO problems with either the van or Lowdhams and we would definitely go back there if we ever contemplate changing - unlikely


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Elddis*

Hi

I had a Compass Avantgarde from the same family as the Elddis. All was well.

Are you hoping to buy from Huddersield or Nottingham?

Russell


----------



## archai46 (Sep 7, 2008)

Hi rapide561

We are planning to buy from Nottingham ... however, still not got round to arranging a test drive yet.


----------



## 2cats1dog (Aug 2, 2010)

Hi, 
We had 180 reg 06 it does what it says on the tin. Not the best looker in town, but never had any problems at all. Traded in this year for a Autotrail, biggest mistake we have ever made. We would have our old MH back like a shot. 
Good luck.


----------



## Pollydoodle (Aug 18, 2005)

We bought a Sunstyle 180 in April and we love it. Good basic van. First impressions are that it has a lot of overhead cupboard space, but in the kitchen area there is a lot of height which is wasted, so we added extra shelves ourselves. The cutlery drawer is a bit useless so we have also adapted that :roll: 


The rear lounge can be a bit tight for seating anymore than 4 (it's a 6 berth). There are only 2 of us so we can lie back with our feet up and watch the tv, or have an 'end' each and have our own space

The dining area is airey, but only room to seat 4, but the table is very convenient for food preparation etc and there is another free standing table for the rear lounge.

We tend to have a bed each which gives us plenty of space and only use the overcab for storing bedding & chairs etc or for when we have our g'daughter with us. Despite having to make up the beds with several cushions, they are very comfy

The overcab bed is comfy but the headroom is quite limited and if you are of generous proportions, you may find it difficult to manoevre :roll: 

Washroom has plenty of space, the only thing I dont like is having to use the basin tap as a showerhead, but I mostly use the facilities when on a site.

Fresh/waste water tank only holds about 45ltres but we love being able to fill from an aquaroll via external fitting for 12v submersible pump, rather than hose or watering can

Heating/water is very good - especially the warm air to the washroom.

It also seems to be very economical on fuel
If you need any more info, feel free to pm me


----------



## Stevemotorhome (Oct 31, 2008)

We have an Elddis Autoquest 130. The fresh water tank is small 40L which lasts us approximatly 1 day (if the three of us have a shower). Last year we had a second fresh water tank for £200 at O'Learys doubling the capacity. Well worth considering if you go ahead and buy.
No other complaints, very happy.

Steve


----------



## Autoquest (May 16, 2007)

40 litre tank is OK if you seal the overflow else you dump 25 litres in transit 8O


----------



## Marrabone (Apr 8, 2010)

I have an Autoquest 140, this years model, l can't really add anything to what has already been said except to say l have been very pleased with it.

Autoquest, could you tell me the location of the overflow please as l am going to have to fill for the journey for the first time this weekend?


----------



## Autoquest (May 16, 2007)

The fresh water tank is slung underneath the van about two feet aft of the fuel filler. The breather/overflow is on the opposite side of the filler sticking out at the top of the tank, if you get on your back and slide under with a torch you should see it OK (I can't really see you doing this  ) All you need to do is stick something in the hole... I found that the rubberised end of a washing machine grey waste hose fitted perfectly, crimp the hose and use a jubilee clip and away you go - others have used an AA battery wrapped in tape for an interference fit.

Don't worry about the overflow when you are filling, the water will either back up to the filler point or more likely, overflow through the hole at the top where the sensor is located.

The difference is amazing, we barely had water for a night after a long trip - now we can manage for three.


----------



## Marrabone (Apr 8, 2010)

Thanks Autoquest but l can't see me doing that either and if l did l think the neighbours would probably call an ambulance!

At least now l know what needs doing l can look out for a likely candidate to help me with it.


----------



## busterbears (Sep 4, 2010)

Hi, we've just had our first outing in 'buster' our 60plate Elddis Suntor 180 (brownhillls version of the autoquest 180) bought last month. Fitted 2adults + 2teenage daughters (one slept above the cab, one in the dining area). Its a great first van, enough to spend to get the size but just without the fancy gadgets of more expensive models. On site the whale autofill system is great and the water tank size is irrelevant as it tops up automatically. We were impressed with the ease of driving and it wasn't sluggish at all comfortably going up 'the glen' on the A75 at the speed limit. Haven't used the shower yet so can't comment on that, no problems with the kitchen tap or leaks etc so far, but only been out once. I think for an entry level you get as much as you can for the price, we also looked at new roller team and escape 686 for comparison as they are the same layout but i wasn't impressed with either. The U shape loung is adaptable in ours as the middle cushion is removable making a little coffee table between the 2 bench seats but put back meant we could all sit easily and watch the tv. Definitely have a test drive. Re storage space, yes some outside storage would be nice for our manky bike shoes/kit but i've got storage boxes under the lounge seats which do the job fine while travelling and they can go outside under the van when parked up. We didn't use all the cupboard or storage spaces on our first trip even though the girls packed their usual vast amount. Agree with earlier post about space above the kitchen/dining cupboard but find that ideal for spare kitchen and loo rolls. Hope that helps, feel free to send a PM for any specific questions. 
M


----------



## PaulW2 (May 30, 2010)

I have the Autoquest 180 (bought in July) and undertook a trip through France and Italy for 3 weeks in August with wife and our two children (17 and 20).

It worked very well and as a novice I broke/damaged very little...

The accommodation and layout is great for such a group (one 'room' for myself and wife - I put a curtain in front of the rear lounge), one for my son (overcab) and centre section for my daughter.

We used camp sites with EHU only. The acquaroll/Whale system worked well as I could bring the water to the van rather than the other way around.

I did have cab air con, awning and 2x6kg Gaslow fitted (and have since had a few other things done) and think of these the first two are essential for Southern Europe.

Would be nice to have an outside storage


----------

